# Terribilis foot rot



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

I noticed both my terribilis frogs (male and female) didnt lay one of the front legs on the floor so i asked on a group what would it be, they told me it would probably be foot rot so i inspected both foots and i found some rawness.

I moved them to a cleaner container and now what else should i do ?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I believe I had the same issue with one of my yellows...so I hope you get an answer from a knowledgeable source...evidently a moist substrate contributes to it, especially to the yellows. I was told by another DBer that Marcus Breese would know, but I never got an answer...ah well....


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

Judy S said:


> I believe I had the same issue with one of my yellows...so I hope you get an answer from a knowledgeable source...evidently a moist substrate contributes to it, especially to the yellows. I was told by another DBer that Marcus Breese would know, but I never got an answer...ah well....


hope so...at same time i think how it is possible to get a non wet soil if you need to mist the vivariums ?!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

trust me, I understand that issue....I mist the plants, not the substrate, and have plenty of leaves so that the frogs have to travel over the leaves, not the substrate......so far, so good...


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

I had a issue like this as well but I believe I got it before it want beyond repair. I added LOTS of leaf litter in a new viv misted only once a day for 40 seconds. 

My frog had same symptoms tripoding

He's been alone for a month now and has improved 10 fold... Hopping on all 4s and no more sores. I did clean the sores 2 times at first with peroxide and Neosporin but not sure how my g that helped.

Today He was chasing flys all the way at the top of his 36 tall tank


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Terribilis can tolerate a more dry terrarium than most dart frogs. I've been told by long term keepers that they do better in these parameters. 

Keep an eye on your water level. Substrate tends to wick moisture so you'll end up with a muddy mess even though there is a gap for draining. You can add more leaf litter to raise the height of the overall "floor" allowing for more water to escape downwards or you can also add a fan to promote circulation and drying out. 

Are these your first frogs? I was mist happy when I first got my frogs so I ran into similar problems, over watering, not enough light, little circulation. 

Gluck!


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

WeeNe858 said:


> Terribilis can tolerate a more dry terrarium than most dart frogs. I've been told by long term keepers that they do better in these parameters.
> 
> Keep an eye on your water level. Substrate tends to wick moisture so you'll end up with a muddy mess even though there is a gap for draining. You can add more leaf litter to raise the height of the overall "floor" allowing for more water to escape downwards or you can also add a fan to promote circulation and drying out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info. No these are not my first frogs but this are the first terribilis i have kept so far.


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Marcus might know but he is difficult to find. I very rarely mist my terribilis. There tanks are fairly dry with a pond for soaking. Maybe try to drain water from tank and put some dryer moss or leaves. Maybe some Neosporin on ft. Hope they make it but I think this is usually fatal.


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

Tricolor said:


> Marcus might know but he is difficult to find. I very rarely mist my terribilis. There tanks are fairly dry with a pond for soaking. Maybe try to drain water from tank and put some dryer moss or leaves. Maybe some Neosporin on ft. Hope they make it but I think this is usually fatal.


i already moved them to a dryer container to monitor more regularly and i will get some Baytrill to treat this with antibiotic.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I think that is best. hope it works out and keep us informed.


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Definitely keep us posted no matter the outcome. Best of luck, for what its worth my guy even had open sores and seems to have improved.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have been able to treat this in the past with Neosporin and make sure you provide them with diff levels in the vivarium so that they can regulate from moist substrate to dryer ground


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

good idea regardless??


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

WeeNe858 said:


> Terribilis can tolerate a more dry terrarium than most dart frogs. I've been told by long term keepers that they do better in these parameters.
> 
> Keep an eye on your water level. Substrate tends to wick moisture so you'll end up with a muddy mess even though there is a gap for draining. You can add more leaf litter to raise the height of the overall "floor" allowing for more water to escape downwards or you can also add a fan to promote circulation and drying out.





Julio said:


> i have been able to treat this in the past with Neosporin and make sure you provide them with diff levels in the vivarium so that they can regulate from moist substrate to dryer ground


+1 on leaf litter.

As long as it's relatively humid, dart frogs can handle pretty "dry" conditions. I find that you should aim to have the viv "moist", but not "wet". If you're worried about it being too dry, you can always add a water bowl or something.

It's important for the frogs to be able to regulate things like their temperature and how wet they are. They DO need to be able to dry off a little bit every so often (but not completely lol). Being constantly wet can open the door to bacterial infections.

Definitely keep the frog in a clean QT container until it's fully healed. If the frog doesn't improve, take it to an ARAV vet and get some Rx antibiotics. Make sure you don't get any neosporin/Rxs into the viv or general environment, which could lead to bacterial resistance.


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

Contacted a vet that is a friend of mine and he advised me to use betadine (iodine) diluted 1:1 on a paper towel and let them be there for 30 minutes once per day, i did this because i couldn't get the proper measure to apply Baytril and as i read it can be overdosed easily.

After two "baths" the male died and i stoped doing so but next day the female died too, i dont know if this was because of the iodine or anything else.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I am so sorry to have read that....please just internalize the knowledge that you were a good caretaker and tried very hard to solve a problem...sounds as though you went to great extent...and that's all one can do. We are not born with information...just curiosity and desire to learn.....There will be a lot of people with terriblis, especially the yellows, that will learn from your negative experience...and you will have more, I hope...and they will be successful for you.


----------

